# Sailstar Tallstar HID#00953 restoration



## saving old boats (Sep 15, 2013)

I've been building and sailing my own boats since I was 16. Now retired and saw this boat on trailer for sail $100.00 and grabbed it up. Got bill of sail and a corrected title from seller with mfr and model listed blank. HID# reassigned and boat mfr date is wrong. Original HID# tag is located in nose of boat as well as mfg by Sailstar in Warwick,RI. Title says 1972 but this company went under in 1971. I've seen a 1964 tallstar on line with HID#01541 so I'm pretty sure this is an earlier hull that I bought. First Tallstars were built in 1960. Is there a way to find out date of mfr and correct title? Trailer has no title or sn# but does have a Spartan sticker, and was included on bill of sale with no info. Came with wrong sails for LoneStar 16. This is going to be quite the restoration since it sat outside for 5 years full of water to the gunnels.Any helpful suggestions from someone who's gone through this problem before? I can fix the boat but the paperwork sounds like a mess.


----------



## Mechsmith (Jun 7, 2009)

Most states use the Dep't of Motor Vehicles. Sometimes they are helpful. Sometimes not so.

Search Sailstar on this site. There are several there and somebody may know something about yours.


----------



## braunmw (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi Saving Old Boats -- I have a Tallstar, also (01284), no idea about its history -- bill of sale was hand-scratched on a scrap of notepaper. It has been in dry storage, which creates a different set of issues from wet storage, but maybe you can help me with my scupper problem? 

There was a metal flap over a large, possibly after-market oval-ish hole in the transom, just above the water line. The metal flap had some kind of black rubber pad glued to the back of it. The rubber pad has rotted and the glue dried up, so that's the end of that system. I've taken it to a couple boat shops now, and they've not seen anything like it. I wonder whether your boat has this setup? 

If you have a replacement option, I'm all ears. I tried cutting out a piece of neoprene and putting that on the back of the metal plate, but it totally did not work -- although it held tight to the hull (thanks to a somewhat ridiculous spring system inside the boat), water seemed to flow pretty freely through the neoprene. I either need a different pad material, or a completely different setup.

Any insight you can share would be most appreciated!!

Michele


----------



## L Rutherford (Jun 3, 2021)

saving old boats said:


> I've been building and sailing my own boats since I was 16. Now retired and saw this boat on trailer for sail $100.00 and grabbed it up. Got bill of sail and a corrected title from seller with mfr and model listed blank. HID# reassigned and boat mfr date is wrong. Original HID# tag is located in nose of boat as well as mfg by Sailstar in Warwick,RI. Title says 1972 but this company went under in 1971. I've seen a 1964 tallstar on line with HID#01541 so I'm pretty sure this is an earlier hull that I bought. First Tallstars were built in 1960. Is there a way to find out date of mfr and correct title? Trailer has no title or sn# but does have a Spartan sticker, and was included on bill of sale with no info. Came with wrong sails for LoneStar 16. This is going to be quite the restoration since it sat outside for 5 years full of water to the gunnels.Any helpful suggestions from someone who's gone through this problem before? I can fix the boat but the paperwork sounds like a mess.


----------



## L Rutherford (Jun 3, 2021)

Do you still have your Tallstar? I have one I am working on now and when opened up the floor found much more issues than planned on. From what I have read, only 200 were build and Sailstar sold out to another manufacturer who continued to build them and other Sailstar boats for a shor time before discontinuing them. The sails for the Lonestar and Tallstar should be very similar as tie Lone star is a Tallstar without the cuddy cabin. Let me know if you still have the boat and we can share ideas.


----------

